# lawn tractor help



## ronsargent (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello all- my name is ron sargent and am in Victoria BC Canada. recently retired Snr Nco from an infantry regiment here in Canada. Love rebuilding old equipment and tools.


I need some assistance from anyone who can help. my latest acquisition is a Sears Craftsman lawn tractor that I am rebuilding over the winter. I can find absolutely no info on the model anywhere. it is a Sears Craftsman 2 and the model # is 944.609420. It is also a 12 horsepower.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Ron !
Is it possible for you to post pics of the tractor,and the # plate ?
It will help,greatly.


----------



## ronsargent (Nov 5, 2014)

here are some pics


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They were known as a "model 944". The link,below,will help find a manual.
http://www.manualbuddy.com/445/craftsman-lawn-mower-model-944-manual

You would have to "google " the "canadian model 944 lawn tractor parts".


----------



## ronsargent (Nov 5, 2014)

*transaxle*

in search of a peerless transaxle- model # 920-037- willing to pay reasonable price plus shipping and handling.
thanks


----------

